# Nice place to fish



## gheenoegoogan_386 (11 mo ago)

smitty said:


> Hello all, if you're looking to get on some nice Reds in skinny water where only a micro skiff can go. Check out Long Creek in Palm Coast. You'll have to launch at Bings Landing and head south less than 1 mile to find the entrance. It's a maze back there but if you get back deep enough to find the golf coarse then you are in Red Fish Heaven. Check it out and post some pics if you get some from here. Below is one of many caught last year at this spot. They are all pretty much this size back there.
> View attachment 195449


thank you!! I'll be heading back there on my gheenoe classic


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

awesome, enjoy. Use google maps to navigate the labyrinth of canals to get far back and you'll have a great day.


----------



## FLmatt (Dec 11, 2017)

I'm sure the guys that do fish there would be thrilled that you posted it on the internet. Good work. Hope you're not moving near me.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

You know it's gold when the "Gheenoe googan" is fired up about the short cut Lol.."and post some pics if you get any"...Goon...hope your moving OUT of FL..


----------



## Brandonssmith (Nov 21, 2020)

Not cool, no matter where you're from.


----------



## BrandonFox (May 14, 2013)

Welp.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

There are no secret spots in Florida anymore with the influx of new microskiffs and kayaker anglers that have been invading our waters it's truly sad what has become of our fishery.


----------



## Coffeyonthefly (Mar 20, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> There are no secret spots in Florida anymore with the influx of new microskiffs and kayaker anglers that have been invading our waters it's truly sad what has become of our fishery.


I’m am 52 and my dad said the same thing when I was a kid. Palm Coast doesn’t have a ton a creeks like Jax. I think everyone who fishes there know the few creeks. Lot of open water in the intercostal there.


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

FLmatt said:


> I'm sure the guys that do fish there would be thrilled that you posted it on the internet. Good work. Hope you're not moving near me.


Calm down Felicia, its absolutely massive back there, plenty of water ways and canals for eveyone.


----------



## flynut (Sep 7, 2015)

Brandonssmith said:


> Not cool, no matter where you're from.


X2


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

Thanks asshat.
There is a small handful of creeks in that area that have way too many morons in it already.

You joined 6 hours ago just to tell everyone your secret spot?


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

LtShinysides said:


> Thanks asshat.
> There is a small handful of creeks in that area that have way too many morons in it already.
> 
> You joined 6 hours ago just to tell everyone your secret spot?


Boy oh boy, you are hysterical for no reason. Have you ever tried to get back there? If you have you'll understand that its HUGE back there. Just finding the creek in the labyrinth of canals is a challenge. Its almost like saying my secret spot is the Indian River Lagoon. I can tell you theres fish there but you still have to find them and have the knowledge and skill to catch them.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Backcountry 16 said:


> There are no secret spots in Florida anymore with the influx of new microskiffs and kayaker anglers that have been invading our waters it's truly sad what has become of our fishery.


There’s already so much litter in our waterways..what’s one more piece? (with all due respect)

OP, sharing knowledge is a double edge sword. I see the kind jesture…However, I think it was Huff who said that when you share spots like that, you’re robbing someone of pleasure/joy/satisfaction that results by finding a place on their own. He’d rather just not know and preserve discovery. 

Any info / names of places etc are - at best - shared via direct message. Hate to see that anywhere, esp in social media / forums.

Nice red though! I bet you’ll miss your little slice of heaven.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

If anybody from the area you're moving to see this, I'm sure they'll be wary of sharing anything with you. And the Indian River Lagoon is over 2,000 square miles, you little system there is about 2 square miles.


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

redchaser said:


> If anybody from the area you're moving to see this, I'm sure they'll be wary of sharing anything with you.


I took it down. Didn't realize how many people get upset over this kind of sharing. I do find it ridiculous though. All these people must hate fishing shows that give obscure locations like i did. Naming a body of water and saying theres good fishing should not be so harshly reacted to. Its not like I'm giving GPS coordinates


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

smitty said:


> I took it down. Didn't realize how many people get upset over this kind of sharing. I do find it ridiculous though. All these people must hate fishing shows that give obscure locations like i did. Naming a body of water and saying theres good fishing should not be so harshly reacted to. Its not like I'm giving GPS coordinates


you named the water body, the launch, the fact that the entrance is about a mile south of the launch and that the area by the golf course was good. Took about 45 seconds to find exactly where you were talking about on Google Earth. I'm glad I live in another state.


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

redchaser said:


> you named the water body, the launch, the fact that the entrance is about a mile south of the launch and that the area by the golf course was good. Took about 45 seconds to find exactly where you were talking about on Google Earth. I'm glad I live in another state.


I took it down. Enough said


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

I don’t see any ill intent. I think you’re just trying to share something cool. The desire to share is human nature for some. We want others to enjoy something that we have enjoyed. 

Had you posted this 15yrs ago on MS, people wouldn’t have thought twice. Times change. Fisheries change. Don’t let the pitch forkers ruffle any feathers.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

smitty said:


> Boy oh boy, you are hysterical for no reason. Have you ever tried to get back there? If you have you'll understand that its HUGE back there. Just finding the creek in the labyrinth of canals is a challenge. Its almost like saying my secret spot is the Indian River Lagoon. I can tell you theres fish there but you still have to find them and have the knowledge and skill to catch them.


Been fishing your "secret spot" for 10 years now and have seen a huge decline in the fish in there, especially over the last 5 years. Comparing it to the Indian river lagoon shows how little you know or understand the area. I do thank you for removing the post though. 
Enjoy your pontoon 👍


----------



## smitty (11 mo ago)

LtShinysides said:


> Been fishing your "secret spot" for 10 years now and have seen a huge decline in the fish in there, especially over the last 5 years. Comparing it to the Indian river lagoon shows how little you know or understand the area. I do thank you for removing the post though.
> Enjoy your pontoon 👍


No problem, i wss just there a couple weeks ago and between my buddy and i we must have landed 20 reds. I fished it solid for about 5 years and never once struck out. To me it seems as hot as it ever was. Once you find the oyster beds back there all you need is a well placed cast and a good lure and you'll rake em in. BTW i was solely a catch and release fisherman back there. Enjoy


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

omg


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Coffeyonthefly said:


> I’m am 52 and my dad said the same thing when I was a kid. Palm Coast doesn’t have a ton a creeks like Jax. I think everyone who fishes there know the few creeks. Lot of open water in the intercostal there.


I hear you buddy I got 3 years on you and a Lee County Florida 5th gen cracker and have watched the decline in the fishery around Matlacha and Pine Island and the northern everglades where I fish as well. You can still catch fish but it's nothing like it was when I use to fish with my dad when I was a kid. The overpopulation ie bad septic tanks,lawn fertilizer and the pollution of lake Okeechobee has taken a toll on both coasts unfortunately. If you're willing to pole we have some excellent sight casting opportunities but the fish are spooky.


----------



## citadelmarineservices (Jan 22, 2021)

Have to agree with everyone on this one. Not cool. This kind of stuff is what is ruining fishing


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

TylertheTrout2 said:


> You know it's gold when the "Gheenoe googan" is fired up about the short cut Lol.."and post some pics if you get any"...Goon...hope your moving OUT of FL..


Fire your comments at one person - "Gheenoe googan", go ahead, indirectly insult a whole group of others (Gheenoe owners) that arent part of your problem, .....thats as stupid as creating community spot in a posting,

so respectfully GFY


----------

